# diabetes



## bluedogowner (Dec 28, 2010)

My vet suggested I feed my 8 yr old Border Collie Hills WD due to his diabetes but then again he sells the stuff. Any suggestions? I heard that Performatrim is a good alternate


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear that your Border Collie is diabetic. I used to have a diabetic Chocolate Lab.

I would say, any kibble that is certified low glycemic is good. Avoid grains and carbs as much as possible. Grain-free kibble that is low glycemic would be your best option. Keep this in mind when offering treats as well - no treats with grains and carbs (keep all treats meat-based.)

A few kibble options to try - Taste of the Wild, Dogswell's Nutrisca, Orijen, Acana. 

*Dogswell Nutrisca Dry Dog Food.* Available in 2 flavors: Chicken & Chickpea and Lamb & Chickpea Recipes. Grain-free, gluten-free, potato-free. All life stages. Certified by the Glycemic Research Institute as a certified low glycemic canine food. Great for diabetic dogs! "Everything you want, nothing you don't."


----------

